# Show us your Water Dragons....



## KaaTom (Apr 22, 2009)

Im getting my first Adult pair of Water Dragons next week and would love to see pics of your Water Dragons and especially their set ups....


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 22, 2009)

I know there are some of you out there that have them, come on guys show us your piccies 

I bought a pond for my enclosure today, now I just have to buy an enclosure...


----------



## itbites (Apr 22, 2009)

Heres one...he's no longer in my collection though


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 22, 2009)

He's adorable....


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 22, 2009)

Not mine,just a locale one i came across on a regurlar basis,decent size male thou....


----------



## obsessive (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll be getting one soon. Here are some pics I took at the Botanical Gardens the other week.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 22, 2009)

my trio


----------



## Australis (Apr 22, 2009)

The second photo you posted obsessive,
is a very impressive beast of a male.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 22, 2009)

Australis said:


> The second photo you posted obsessive,
> is a very impressive beast of a male.


 
Yep, definately an awesome animal.


----------



## obsessive (Apr 22, 2009)

Australis said:


> The second photo you posted obsessive,
> is a very impressive beast of a male.


 
Definitly. The Botanical Gardens are crawling with EWD's of that size and quality and the amount of Juvies is unbelievable. It is like a EWD paradise.


----------



## Australis (Apr 22, 2009)

Heres another large male from Central QLD.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 22, 2009)

One of my adult boys (5yrs old)
Hes also for sale or swap for female if anyones interested.....


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 22, 2009)

A male from the Central Coast NSW.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 22, 2009)

Great pics guys... any enclosure pics you'd like to share??????


----------

